# Drying; Cherry stump, walnut, oak & cedar



## LowKountryPipes (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello all! This site came highly recommended from a respected individual, very nice site you have here!
My question; Today a got a Cherry stump, roughly 18"X24" and 15" tall. I'm very unfamiliar with woodworking in the ways I'm trying now. With this stump, the tree was fell 6 months ago, stump was cut yesterday. I cut a 3"X3"18" piece seperately to dry (using it for pipe blocks)
I currently have them in plastic bags (few air holes) stored in my "office" which has no A/C other than a fan. This was advice given me by trusted artisans.
My question is this; how long would this stump most likely take to dry this way? Would it be shortened if I cut it into more similar sized blocks?
I'm having to use my chainsaw (20" Poulan, pulpwood chain) to cut it due to the density of Cherry. I intend to get a hardwood or rip chain as soon as finances & fiancee' allow such things, lol.

Also, I'm trying to dry some Walnut, Oak and Cedar for the same or similar purposes. Average size I'm cutting these to is roughly 6-12"


----------



## KYSean (Jul 21, 2008)

You want to cut the wood into similar size blanks and seal the end grain with Anchor Seal. Don't keep them in plastic bags unless your mining for mold. General rule of thumb is 1" per year to dry. You want the wood to have an even rate of moisture loss as they dry. No ups and downs in heat, cool or wind movement.


----------

